
MSN Messenger is shutting down after 15 years - aaronbrethorst
http://mobile.theverge.com/2014/8/29/6082199/msn-messenger-shutting-down-15-years-history
======
ihsanyounes90
The life: Begin-Plot-End Does not happend only for humans, but also for
objects. I imagine that after some year, we will here somthing similar to
WhatsApp.

